# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان موقع ثبت نام باید آموزش عالی رو انتخاب میکردیم؟!

## azem

سلام
برای ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان موقع ثبت نام باید سریال پیام نور و آموزش عالی رو وارد میکردیم؟! اگه که آره من که این کارو نکردم باید چیکار کنم؟!

----------


## dokhtarebahar

> سلام
> برای ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان موقع ثبت نام باید سریال پیام نور و آموزش عالی رو وارد میکردیم؟! اگه که آره من که این کارو نکردم باید چیکار کنم؟!


سلام به همکار آینده 
هر سال توی دفترچه یه گزینه واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان انگاری وجود داشته که مشاورا ما که برامون ثبت نام کردن گفتن امسال این گزینه رو نداره و مثل دانشگاه های دولتی موقع انتخاب رشته انتخابش میکنیم
یاعلی

----------


## Matrix M

نترس اگه چیزی هم باشه موقع انتخاب رشته هم میتونی کدش رو بخری. حالا اون موقع بهتر تحقیق کن که لازمه یا نه.

----------


## azem

کسی پاسخ دقیق تری داره؟

----------


## azem

Up

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام بر دوست قدیمی و عزیزم.
موقع انتخاب رشته باید تو بخش علاقه مندی ها اون مورد رو انتخاب کنی.
موقع ثبت نام نیازی نبود که کاری کنی.

*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام
> برای ورود به دانشگاه فرهنگیان موقع ثبت نام باید سریال پیام نور و آموزش عالی رو وارد میکردیم؟! اگه که آره من که این کارو نکردم باید چیکار کنم؟!


سلام موقع انتخاب رشته انتخاب میکنی نیازی نیست موقع ثبت نام کاری انجام میدادی!

----------

